# Touchpad Cm7 Benchmark



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Thought I would share a benchmark test I just ran on my Touchpad running CM7 a2.

I was running F15c kernel via Webos 3.4.0.77. Kept on having the issues that most are.
Screen Wake, Wifi Wake. Even setting the Kernel to 384 min. And was using Master CPU Pro.

When I ran the test it was roughly running 4300 and noticeably under MOTO Xoom on the test graphs.
I was looking at the scaling in the cpu apps and found the scaling was exactly those of the Webos kernels.

So I figured I would just go to Palm Kernel, because I was having some issues with running Webos too.

*So here are the results: Palm Kernel 3.0.4 *
*** This was installed via an update through Preware***
*When I first installed 3.0.4, I also update via the software update to 3.0.4.77.*
*When I was in Preware looking for F15C, I ignored the Webos Kernel update at first, but after all the issues I had I decided to try it. *

Wifi is always on. No issues with wake from sleep with min set to 192. Max at only 1512. (Kernel max is 1782.)
As you can see, may it's just me, but definitely can try it out and share your experiences
Benchmark app is *AnTuTu Benchmark. *

*Using; OverclockWidget: Set to; min: 19200, max; 151200. Use Your Frequencies was checked*.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh Wow. I upped it to 178200. Look at who it beat out!


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

hmmm... i don't get all the stuff about webos... does it matter what webos kernels you have installed if you're running these tests from within cm7?


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

Mine. OC to 1.7


----------



## aks1507 (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is mine at 1782 ...


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> hmmm... i don't get all the stuff about webos... does it matter what webos kernels you have installed if you're running these tests from within cm7?


Like I said... I'm not entirely sure but it permanently fixed my 'sleep of death' issue. 
Even with the min at 192.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

aks1507 said:


> Here is mine at 1782 ...


Sweet. Which webos kernel are u using and what scaling type?
I left mine as ondemandtlc. I have no idea what the tlc stands for


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

So with using webOS stock kernel, Android is more stable?

Actually the scores are pretty low considering the OC. but still.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

i get a score of 4983 with no oc set.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

scored 6455 with 384-1782 ondemandctl set with setcpu.


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

5158 oc'd to 1.5

Interested to see how things improve with updates / kernels. I'm going to have to get BF3 just so I have something to get my mind off cm7 updates. :0









Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

So I tried something.

I installed warthog kernel... again sleep of death.

So went back to preware stock update for 3.0.4:..

No more sleep of death.

So it would seem that stock is more stable and you can still oc it by using an oc app.
Can't not do it via cm settings.

Maybe we should pass the stableness of this to the cm team


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

What I did was in preware, removed the f15c kernel. 
Choose restart later.
Installed updated palm kerenel. ( one that said updated last week.)
Rebooted into webos. Then rebooted into cm7...

The first boot took a little longer and right before the home screen came on it looked like it froze for a second.
Then homescreen.
And for the last 3 days... no sleep of death issue.


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

I WIN!


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

hmmmmm.... I got stock HP with latest update and I don't have SOD with A2


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> hmmmmm.... I got stock HP with latest update and I don't have SOD with A2


Thats what I'm Saying... Stock seems to fix the SOD (sleep of death) issue.
So i am suggesting to those who are having the issue to at least consider giving it a chance!


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Bug Splat said:


> I WIN!


Bastard! LOL

Thats sweet man!


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

Why compare Touchpad with smartphones? Should you not be comparing with other tablets rather than smartphones?


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

uat said:


> Why compare Touchpad with smartphones? Should you not be comparing with other tablets rather than smartphones?


The Moto Xoom listed there isn't a smartphone...


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is interesting. I've been using stock kernal on webos (I never use it but that's its setting). I never get sod's anymore. And I used to when set kernal was uberkernal in webos. You may be on to something.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

I was using the uberkernel on WebOS and I got 3900. Then, I removed the uberkernel on webOS, comeback on CM7 and now I get 4700... ôô


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm shocked the WebOS kernel is affecting Android so much, but maybe that's my lack of knowledge on how Android runs on the touchpad.


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

Finding this discussion interesting.

First off, I've been running with uberkernel under webos 3.0.2. I've had the CM7 A2.1 clean install almost since I got the tablet and oc'd it to 1.5. So far no SOD. *crosses fingers, knocks on wood, etc.*

I'm really interested in seeing if my results from system test are better after going back to a stock webos kernel.

I was really under the impression that the two kernels were separate, but these comments seem to make it seem they are related somehow.

Any devs out there want to comment on this? If they are related, how? Is there a priority kernel? I'm going to have to really read up on this now.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe It doesn't affect android but only the benchmark tool... But I really want the point of view of devs too!


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

UPDATE

Just reverted to stock palm kernel 3.0.2.1. Reset govnah to stock palm. Rebooted into Android and ran bench. NOTE: no changes to Android system settings or cpu settings were made. Below are screenshots. The results:

5158 - uberkernel, govnah set to 1.5
5808 - stock palm kernel, govnah set to stock 1.18

12. 6% increase. Hmmm.

BTW wireless was on and connected for both benchmarks.

Could it be because there were fewer running apps? I will let tab run more today and do another bench later to test this hypothesis.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Chadster1976 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Just reverted to stock palm kernel 3.0.2.1. Reset govnah to stock palm. Rebooted into Android and ran bench. NOTE: no changes to Android system settings or cpu settings were made. Below are screenshots. The results:
> 
> ...


I'm no Dev but the correlation is there.."


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmmm I don't know guys. I'm running Warthog on 3.0.3 over clocked to 1.7 in WEBOS. My scores in Antutu are consistently around 6700. I have a ton of widgets running on my desktop too.


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

@Bug Splat Warthog seems to be the best kernel available for WebOS (for what I understand in the forums).

I noticed that the boot and reboot time are greatly improved without uberkernel


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe I'm not following the discussion right, but I have no idea how changing the kernel for webos could possibly affect cm7 performance. It's like saying that by having a porsche in the same garage as your honda civic that your civic runs faster. The kernel loaded and running in CM7 is contained entirely in the uImage.CyanogenMod file in /boot. No other kernel is ever loaded in a cm7 boot once cm7 is selected. (not counting bootloader stuff)

Again, I read the previous posts only very quickly, but if there seems to be a speed change reported by switching kernels in WebOS, I can only offer the following ideas-- by rebooting and running a benchmark on a freshly booted system, you are starting with a ton of memory free which doesn't have to be garbage collected. And the CPU does not have to share resources with other apps. Also, sometimes it seems that cached apps may run faster on subsequent tries...

Anyway, just thought I'd pipe in.


----------



## Phryxus (Oct 18, 2011)

6581 here! I just maxed out SetCPU, so I'm at 1.7Ghz, no issues!


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fattire:

I kind of thought that was how things worked with each kernel working separate from the other. Me not really being a dev, though means I'm only guessing.

Like i said earlier - ill try again after the pad has been on for a while and see what happens. Also, ill try reversing the operation. If it is the reboot that's causing the improved performance, I should see my higher numbers again after reversing the kernels. Hope this makes sense.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

I am just happy I no longer have to deal with Sleep Of Death issues.
So far I am on day 4 today, and still keeping my fingers crossed.

I am going to run another bench test now that its been on for a good solid 48 plus hours.


----------



## mootab (Oct 29, 2011)

Noiofnine said:


> I am just happy I no longer have to deal with Sleep Of Death issues.
> So far I am on day 4 today, and still keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I am going to run another bench test now that its been on for a good solid 48 plus hours.


I'll have to agree with you. Honestly, when I read your post, I was very skeptical, for obvious reasons. After getting infinite boot reboot loop after the 3.0.4 update, webOS doctoring to 3.0.4, installing stock webOS kernel via preware, booting to CM7, installing setCPU (i've normally used CPUmaster) no more SoD. I used to SoD every 2-3 hours. Have not noticed SoD at all, and I've been using TP less, so longer time for it to SoD, but still nothing







. I will try testing with uberkernel and warthog. My benchmark wasn't that impressive with stock: 5024.
Will also try going a full day with CPUMaster again, since Noiofnine's SoD fix seems to be working for some, but not others.


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

OK, so I've reverted back to uberkernel an upped govnah to 1.5 in webos. Rebooted into Android and ran the bench again. Slightly less than previously recorded - 5722. Pretty close to my previous score of 5808, so I have to take some stock in what Fattire was saying. Must have something to do with running and cached programs. I can't speak for the SOD issue that some have said they have solved by changing kernels. I haven't had any SOD issues, but I have never tested a warthog or f15 kernel.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## obihuang (Oct 13, 2011)

I can also vouch for increases in benchmark scores upon removing 3rd party WebOS Kernels.

On the webOS side, I was running 3.0.2 with the F4 Phantom kernel. In Android, I scored5800ish in Antutu (@1.7GHz). After removing the F4 Phantom kernel, I ran Antutu again and this time scored 6600ish.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Made a few adjustments to apps I'm running upon startup, and I was able to reach this. OC'd to 1782 with SetCPU.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

fattire said:


> Maybe I'm not following the discussion right, but I have no idea how changing the kernel for webos could possibly affect cm7 performance. It's like saying that by having a porsche in the same garage as your honda civic that your civic runs faster. The kernel loaded and running in CM7 is contained entirely in the uImage.CyanogenMod file in /boot. No other kernel is ever loaded in a cm7 boot once cm7 is selected. (not counting bootloader stuff)
> 
> Again, I read the previous posts only very quickly, but if there seems to be a speed change reported by switching kernels in WebOS, I can only offer the following ideas-- by rebooting and running a benchmark on a freshly booted system, you are starting with a ton of memory free which doesn't have to be garbage collected. And the CPU does not have to share resources with other apps. Also, sometimes it seems that cached apps may run faster on subsequent tries...
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd pipe in.


You are the first sane person I have seen posting on this thread.
Yes. The 2 kernels (and operating systems) are completely separate from each other. CM7 doesn't affect WebOS and WebOS doesn't have an effect on CM7.

Some people just get the SoD sometimes, and not other times. If you are having the SoD issue and you reboot your touchpad, the SoD might go away then come back next time you reboot. And then go away next time you reboot. If you are constantly rebooting your touchpad to check different kernels in WebOS, you may have got the same exact behavior by simply rebooting your touchpad and not changing anything at all.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

So decided to add some addition updates. Today I have reboot to cm7 several times.. hacking the propbuild to enable market apps for the Xoom to show... and still no sod after letting the screen go to sleep at various points to live life and even for a 3 hour span to go play volleyball.

So just an update


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've noticed in almost all of the benchmark tests so far that the 2D and 3D video performance is lacking compared to the other devices. Will that possibly improve with better drivers and kernels or are we simply limited by our hardware? Cpu performance is excellent when overclocked.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Chadster1976 said:


> I've noticed in almost all of the benchmark tests so far that the 2D and 3D video performance is lacking compared to the other devices. Will that possibly improve with better drivers and kernels or are we simply limited by our hardware? Cpu performance is excellent when overclocked.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


Definitely the lack of optimizations to the video driver, which will probably be implemented quite aways from now, like after we have a completely stable release.


----------



## atdanielson (Nov 8, 2011)

6779 on the score chart running alpha 3.5


----------

